# Pump replacement and difference between "no ULKA" and ULKA pumps?



## MingMong (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi all

I need to replace my pump on a Fracino Piccino. I am not in any major rush (machine has been not been working for over a year), so to save money, happy to buy the pump from flea bay or any site except Fracino as they are charging £60!

I have taken a look at the pump and this seems to be the exact replacement:

Defond pump pumps Phoenix - 50n 230v 50hz 53w *No ULKA PUMP*



*
*








So my questions are :


can I fit any pump with the same spec or should I only make a direct replacement?

If I can replace with another pump, whats the difference between a "No ULKA" pump and "ULKA" pump? Most appear to be ULKA. What would be a suitable replacement?


Thanks in advance

Nick


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I managed to get hold of a Defond Phoenix pump from a UK supplier. It has a slightly higher power rating than the equivalent ULKA (53W as opposed to 48W).


----------



## MingMong (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. Can you remember the name of the supplier?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just get one of these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ulka-EX5-48W-Water-Pump-for-Gaggia-Coffee-Espresso-Machine-Maker/132117263404?hash=item1ec2cd742c:g:SYEAAOSwXYtYvVWg


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

MingMong said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Can you remember the name of the supplier?
> 
> ...


http://avalco.co.uk/products/category/all/vibration-pumps/phoenix/

You need to call them, they don't have a web based shop. (They're not cheap)


----------



## MingMong (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks all for the info


----------

